# Blog brings human face to big-city murder - CNN



## Yrys (19 Apr 2008)

Blog brings human face to big-city murder



> LOS ANGELES, California (CNN) -- Two or three people are killed each day by others in Los Angeles County. Most of them died anonymously until Jill Leovy and
> her blog, The Homicide Report, came along. For more than a year, Leovy made it her job to document every homicide in Los Angeles County. It had never been done
> before.
> 
> ...


----------

